# Headin' out for som Pomps!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure what the water clarity is but the tide seems to be good this morning. This will make my 4th time being able to hit the beach for them this year. 
Hope all of you guys have great reports fishin' today!

God Bless!

Chris


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Be sure and post a report whether good or bad. I've been meaning to go myself, just had other things come up.
Good luck.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wound up with (2) 14" Pompano, (2) Hardhead/Blue Catfish, something that hit one of the rods and was I guess some kinda fish from South America by the way it decided to head SW! lol! I finally after about 5 minutes of letting it almost empty one of my reels, which is an Emblem 5500 Pro lined w/ 15# Back Country, I decided to begin lightly tightening the drag to save my line. As soon as I touched the drag knob, it freaked out and I wound up reeling in almost 300 yrds of line to find the Owner #2 I had on it straight like the hands on a clock. I was waist deep in the Gulf with the scoop net thinking I was going to land one of those Bull Reds that are out there.
And then I caught one of the well known Ladyfish and the bite turned off. Called it a morning and left. I guess there was a good thing about all of it, I do tie a pretty good knot for sure!
Hope everyone gets their limit today and has a wonderful time!

Chris


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

How was the grass? I went out on the boat Thursday and in the morning it was rough to get out to my spots so I cruised east from the pass. It was pretty clear until halfway to Chicken Bone then the grass got bad. By the way, I did see 3 nice Pomp schools and one huge school of reds headed east.


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

*pensacola Beach grass*

Fished all saturday afternoon. Grass was invisible, until you pulled in your line. It was bearable, but still a pain, and contributed to one of the worst tangles of 3 lines I've ever experienced. Nothing but a few small cats, on fresh dead shrimp and some live cast netted bait. Had high hopes, everything seemed perfect, fish just didn't want to play. No sand fleas.

Going to Gulf Shores next weekend, hope the grass is gone and fish are back.


----------

